# Mystery or cozy lovers, would you help find a title?



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Before my Kindle messed up, I had downloaded a sample of a book that I really liked. All my books got deleted, and now that I have a new Kindle (thank you Amazon!), I cannot for the life of me remember the title of the book, nor the author's name!

The book is set in the south, and the woman is a real estate agent who hates old houses, but sells them because they make big profits.
She goes to talk to an old man about selling his house, and sees a ghost in the garden by a swing. 

If anyone can figure out the title, please, please post it here for me. I have searched, but have had no luck thus far.

Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this site, listed in our book lovers links:
http://forums.abebooks.com/abesleuthcom

you put in characteristics of the book and it makes suggestions. Maybe it will jog your memory!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't ring a bell. . .but one of the book lovers sites is supposed to be one where you can find a book by plot.

The other thing you might do is go through your amazon wish list and/or browsing history and see if anything there looks familiar.

It sounds interesting!  If you figure it out, let us know!  Did you talk about it here before at all?

Good luck. . .hope someone else can be more helpful.   

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, this is the site I was thinking of but the other one is good, too!

http://www.allreaders.com/bookSearcha.asp?SubjectID=2

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to the Kindle Store, did a search on real estate agent.

Then looked at the left side, and under Fiction there were 6 books listed. Here's the results--are any of them the right book?

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This sounds fun!  Hope you find it and will share the title with the rest of us.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry, thought I had found it, but nope!


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Theresa, here is a suggestion...

go to the Stop You're Killing me site http://stopyourekillingme.com/

Over to the left there is an index listing. Click on Job Index and select real estate. you might recognize your title from those that are given.

If you find the title, please share with us!! Good Luck.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I FOUND IT!!

It is The House On Tradd Street by Karen White, and I have just downloaded it!

Thanks to the members on the ABEbooks search board!

http://www.amazon.com/The-House-on-Tradd-Street/dp/B001IG9D6M/ref=ed_oe_k

It is a good book!

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Gotta love the BookSleuth people...they're amazing


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

theresa57 said:


> I FOUND IT!!
> 
> It is The House On Tradd Street by Karen White, and I have just downloaded it!
> 
> ...


Thanks the book sounds good. I am going to download a sample


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Glad your found your book, looks good just downloaded sample


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And thanks to the Kindleboards member who suggested http://forums.abebooks.com/abesleuthcom for our Book Lovers Links so we could suggest it to you!

Yay, for book lovers sticking together. Now I'm going to download a sample, too!

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's to be sure the forum gets credit for any sales.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

LDB said:


> Here's to be sure the forum gets credit for any sales.


If I like the sample I will come back here and order the book. I am not sure when I will read it. I have school work to do first.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered the sample, too. Sounds good! At the rate I am going, I'll be reading for the rest of my life. LOL.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> Here's to be sure the forum gets credit for any sales.


Hi LDB, I've noticed you have added links several times. Thanks for being an active member and taking the time to do that in order for KB to get credit for the sales. Every penny helps! 

Linda


----------

